# Do you ever stop to think it isn't looks?



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Nov 18, 2018)

So, recently I have been thinking that a lot of us may not be happy with ourselves and that we can't ascend because of our looks. However, I have always seen subhumans (especially today at work) with good looking women. Then, I think to myself, "I am better looking, yet I do not have this". 

Then, I realize the reason I don't have a gf/sex partner is because of moral or psychological reasons. For example, I wouldn't want to be with be with a woman who has slept/sleeps with black guys. Another example, I don't want to be with a girl who has had many sex partners in the past because I feel like I am getting "damaged goods" and sloppy seconds.

At times, I also don't know what I want from life and cannot make up my mind. Some days I want to be this chaste, Christian, young man who marries a virgin girl and has a nice family. Other days, I want to be this douchebag Slayer who wreaks vengeance on society by fucking all the girls who ever looked down on me.

Do any of you ever feel the same or understand where I am coming from?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 18, 2018)

No,every single insult I have ever received has been directly relating to my subhuman head,or if not a result of having this putrid skull.
Every subhuman I see with a girl hides her when a chadlite walks by,they know they stand no chance against a forward grown personality.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Nov 18, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> No,every single insult I have ever received has been directly relating to my subhuman head,or if not a result of having this putrid skull.
> Every subhuman I see with a girl hides her when a chadlite walks by,they know they stand no chance against a forward grown personality.


Well, just to let you know. I am also in that small percentage of people with a subhuman skull. It doesn't give me much issues anymore since I grew my hair out, but it is still noticeable. Every single insult I have ever received was due to my skull shape/size or me being underweight.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nope.



If you see an ugly guy with a hot girl he's betabux for sure.


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 18, 2018)

No, I’m subhuman trash, looksmaxing is the only way.


----------



## Unwanted (Nov 18, 2018)

Only cases it isn't looks is either status, money(betabux) or if those guys are low-inhib thugs.

Or I guess they can trick a female to enter a relationship with them due to them being normie NT and proximity, but that won't last long. They'll get cucked that way.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 18, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Well, just to let you know. I am also in that small percentage of people with a subhuman skull. It doesn't give me much issues anymore since I grew my hair out, but it is still noticeable. Every single insult I have ever received was due to my skull shape/size or me being underweight.


I meant skull as in face in general.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

No it is your looks. The subhumans with gfs generally have something else going on for them, usually money/status.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 18, 2018)

For ONS only looks matters. For LTRs it‘s more than just looks. Even personality will be a determining factor.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

Yes I am gl but retarded and dont initate anything w girls, and i am not at a age where girls just fuck you randomly


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Yes I am gl but retarded and dont initate anything w girls, and i am not at a age where girls just fuck you randomly


10/10 cope.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 10/10 cope.


No one has one night stands at my school at 16-17 bruh


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> No one has one night stands at my school at 16-17 bruh


I'm sorry to break it to you, but that's what I thought 2 years ago when I was 16. Unfortunately you are wrong, people are fucking 24/7, they are just secretive about it, just because they don't tell you doesn't mean it's not happening.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you, but that's what I thought 2 years ago when I was 16. Unfortunately you are wrong, people are fucking 24/7, they are just secretive about it, just because they don't tell you doesn't mean it's not happening.


Bruh ik my sr class fucking 24/7, most normalfags been fuckin, but all the jr girls for some reason arnt legit legit frfr. I think its cuz the male T lvls here are so fucking low men cant get they fuck on


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Bruh ik my sr class fucking 24/7, most normalfags been fuckin, but all the jr girls for some reason arnt legit legit frfr. I think its cuz the male T lvls here are so fucking low men cant get they fuck on


Well that's what you may think. Girls are 10 times better at hiding who they fuck than men, because they are looked down upon as slutty. Men openly brag about it.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Well that's what you may think. Girls are 10 times better at hiding who they fuck than men, because they are looked down upon as slutty. Men openly brag about it.


Nm bruh im just str8 coping lol too much at once


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Nm bruh im just str8 coping lol too much at once


Well at least you notice that you're coping, better to see things the way they are than to lie to yourself.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Well at least you notice that you're coping, better to see things the way they are than to lie to yourself.


Bruh im just mad i legit face/frame/height mog near everyone at my school but they all slay 10x more than me and i dont at all, game over for retard cels


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Bruh im just mad i legit face/frame/height mog near everyone at my school but they all slay 10x more than me and i dont at all, game over for retard cels


Start partying more, that will increase your status. In order to do that become friends with dudes who go to many parties, if you still can't get laid your face might not be as good as you think.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Start partying more, that will increase your status. In order to do that become friends with dudes who go to many parties, if you still can't get laid your face might not be as good as you think.


Bruh unless a brick falls on my head and scrambles my brain and makes me not autistic i think is gayme over for my hs slaying career


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Bruh unless a brick falls on my head and scrambles my brain and makes me not autistic i think is gayme over for my hs slaying career


Then do something to make a change before college.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 18, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Then do something to make a change before college.


Brb droppin a brick on my head


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Brb droppin a brick on my head


it will improve your fwhr and you will get deep set eyes
brickmaxxing is legit


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 18, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> So, recently I have been thinking that a lot of us may not be happy with ourselves and that we can't ascend because of our looks. However, I have always seen subhumans (especially today at work) with good looking women. Then, I think to myself, "I am better looking, yet I do not have this".
> 
> Then, I realize the reason I don't have a gf/sex partner is because of moral or psychological reasons. For example, I wouldn't want to be with be with a woman who has slept/sleeps with black guys. Another example, I don't want to be with a girl who has had many sex partners in the past because I feel like I am getting "damaged goods" and sloppy seconds.
> 
> ...



Yeah but relaizing you'll nevet be a slayer makes your brain go in cope mode and focus on other things. Wich doesn't have to be a bad thing.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> it will improve your fwhr and you will get deep set eyes
> brickmaxxing is legit


It works vice versa as well. Throw a brick at chads face and he‘ll be incel


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Nov 18, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> No one has one night stands at my school at 16-17 bruh


jfl at this cope. half my school has chlamydia lol


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 18, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> So, recently I have been thinking that a lot of us may not be happy with ourselves and that we can't ascend because of our looks. However, I have always seen subhumans (especially today at work) with good looking women. Then, I think to myself, "I am better looking, yet I do not have this".
> 
> Then, I realize the reason I don't have a gf/sex partner is because of moral or psychological reasons. For example, I wouldn't want to be with be with a woman who has slept/sleeps with black guys. Another example, I don't want to be with a girl who has had many sex partners in the past because I feel like I am getting "damaged goods" and sloppy seconds.
> 
> ...


In a sense yes and no, I see guys who aren’t as attractive as me, though there not ugly, just average have gfs/ pull girls in clubs why you may ask, social circle, there known around the place, have a lot of girl friends and male. I think social circle is very underrated a lot the times, and most incels do not have one or have a very small circle, now I do have a circle but it’s all male since I went to an all male school, and even my college class is all male. I think you’d need to be very attractive like 8/10 plus to pull without one constantly.


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 18, 2018)

If you don't think it's 100% looks from start to finish, normieville is that way.


----------



## hybriderr (Nov 18, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> So, recently I have been thinking that a lot of us may not be happy with ourselves and that we can't ascend because of our looks. However, I have always seen subhumans (especially today at work) with good looking women. Then, I think to myself, "I am better looking, yet I do not have this".
> 
> Then, I realize the reason I don't have a gf/sex partner is because of moral or psychological reasons. For example, I wouldn't want to be with be with a woman who has slept/sleeps with black guys. Another example, I don't want to be with a girl who has had many sex partners in the past because I feel like I am getting "damaged goods" and sloppy seconds.
> 
> ...



You should always feels like it isn't looks, because actual physical appearance isn't the most important factor in determining success with girls.

Either way, success with girls shouldn't even be any guy's primary goal in life. That's the most beta thing possible.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 18, 2018)

One night stands = looks
LTR = average looks with fatherly behavior and personality.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Nov 18, 2018)

You guys kinda deviated from the subject. I was stating that most of the reason I can't get a gf is because the way I think (mentalcel?), not my looks. I was wondering if anyone felt the same.


Unknownjpg said:


> In a sense yes and no, I see guys who aren’t as attractive as me, though there not ugly, just average have gfs/ pull girls in clubs why you may ask, social circle, there known around the place, have a lot of girl friends and male. I think social circle is very underrated a lot the times, and most incels do not have one or have a very small circle, now I do have a circle but it’s all male since I went to an all male school, and even my college class is all male. I think you’d need to be very attractive like 8/10 plus to pull without one constantly.


I like your post, even in my draft I thought about mentioning friends as well. If you don't have friends it also makes it hard, but I also can't find friends because of how I think.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 18, 2018)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> If you see an ugly guy with a hot girl he's betabux for sure.




Speed dating by its very nature forces people into quick decisions, and quick sexual decisions are made in the context of a very narrow spectrum of criteria (100% looks). But life isn't speed dating, and most hookups occur in a more relaxed time frame. When the timer isn't running, qualities other than looks start to play a large part. The chad with the crap personality starts to get his ass kicked by lesser looking men who are funnier, more interesting, have better stories to tell, are better listeners etc. Seen it a thousand times before - exceptionally good looking guys with little to say looking totally lost among a group of guys who are quick witted and good at holding a woman's attention in social settings. 

Ideally you want good looks AND a personality. In my experience, this doesn't happen that often. Beautiful children are often spoiled due to the fact that adults treat them differently because of their good looks. They get what they want with far less effort. Kids who aren't so pretty have to try harder for attention and acceptance, and this is how they learn to substitute personality and charm for good looks. The classic case of this is the weedy child who gets bullied and, without much chance of standing up for himself physically, develops a quit witted sense of humor in order to make the bullies like him. You'll hear loads of successful comedians tell the same story about using humor to avoid being bullied at school. Lesser looking men hide their physical flaws with personality, and the reverse is true as well. 

Focusing on "initial romantic interest" and speed dating scenarios is not really being honest. If it were the full story, chads would be the only guys hooking up with good looking women. Take a look around you - that's clearly not the case. Max your looks AND your personality if you want to get laid.


----------



## VST (Nov 18, 2018)

Nope, it's looks.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 18, 2018)

incel.exe initated
COPE/ROPE
Chad unit is doing x right now

THIS POST WAS MADE BY INCEL GANG


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 18, 2018)

Underneath it all, it all comes down to looks. Everything else is a distraction, a mirage, things we do to seem interactive and exercise free will. After that bullshit, looks determine the outcome. You could be with a girl talking for an hour, if you're 6/10 she might just act like you're friends, if you're 8/10 she'll be more direct in how she feels. She'll treat you like a man, not another girlfriend. She'll laugh at your jokes more often, she'll smile more, she'll more likely accept an invitation to a second date, and the cycle goes on. If you're attractive, she knows you have other options and thus you're more desirable. Looks determine at LEAST 90% of sexual outcomes. Trust me brother, swallow the black pill now, it might just save you.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 18, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Underneath it all, it all comes down to looks. Everything else is a distraction, a mirage, things we do to seem interactive and exercise free will. After that bullshit, looks determine the outcome. You could be with a girl talking for an hour, if you're 6/10 she might just act like you're friends, if you're 8/10 she'll be more direct in how she feels. She'll treat you like a man, not another girlfriend. She'll laugh at your jokes more often, she'll smile more, she'll more likely accept an invitation to a second date, and the cycle goes on. If you're attractive, she knows you have other options and thus you're more desirable. Looks determine at LEAST 90% of sexual outcomes. Trust me brother, swallow the black pill now, it might just save you.


might want to check this out 
https://looksmax.org/threads/how-women-react-to-male-attention.1911/


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Nov 18, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Speed dating by its very nature forces people into quick decisions, and quick sexual decisions are made in the context of a very narrow spectrum of criteria (100% looks). But life isn't speed dating, and most hookups occur in a more relaxed time frame. When the timer isn't running, qualities other than looks start to play a large part. The chad with the crap personality starts to get his ass kicked by lesser looking men who are funnier, more interesting, have better stories to tell, are better listeners etc. Seen it a thousand times before - exceptionally good looking guys with little to say looking totally lost among a group of guys who are quick witted and good at holding a woman's attention in social settings.
> 
> Ideally you want good looks AND a personality. In my experience, this doesn't happen that often. Beautiful children are often spoiled due to the fact that adults treat them differently because of their good looks. They get what they want with far less effort. Kids who aren't so pretty have to try harder for attention and acceptance, and this is how they learn to substitute personality and charm for good looks. The classic case of this is the weedy child who gets bullied and, without much chance of standing up for himself physically, develops a quit witted sense of humor in order to make the bullies like him. You'll hear loads of successful comedians tell the same story about using humor to avoid being bullied at school. Lesser looking men hide their physical flaws with personality, and the reverse is true as well.
> 
> Focusing on "initial romantic interest" and speed dating scenarios is not really being honest. If it were the full story, chads would be the only guys hooking up with good looking women. Take a look around you - that's clearly not the case. Max your looks AND your personality if you want to get laid.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 18, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> might want to check this out
> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-women-react-to-male-attention.1911/


Already seen it, but a7sant bro, a7sant.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Nov 18, 2018)

Sex appeal is 99% looks, 1% status, but u need some minimum amount of looks for status to have any effect.

Any guy can get into a relationship if he has sufficient money.

The best way to see this is true is to observe hot, late high school and college aged women. They will NEVER be with a guy thats either too short, or too ugly, or too low fighting success, or bald. Reason being, high school and college foids are in no need of betabuxx. Their sexual selection is purely based on getting the highest quality dick, and they’re in their primes so they have the highest SMV.. foids always go for looks until their own looks fade, and then they need to sell their holes to a betabuxx to live a comfortable life. It’s grotesque, but that’s just how life is on this planet.

I often catch myself thinking “what if by some small chance, it’s not looks”.. like it could potentially be not about looks.. the laws of physics don’t forbid it.. but I quickly snap out of it and come back to reality because theres just an overwhelming amount of evidence showing that looks are everything. Everywhere you look, looks theory stares back at you. Even the balding manlet with the hot girl can be explained with looks theory.. can’t even call it looks theory tbh. It should be called “How homo-sapiens work theory”


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 18, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Speed dating by its very nature forces people into quick decisions, and quick sexual decisions are made in the context of a very narrow spectrum of criteria (100% looks). But life isn't speed dating, and most hookups occur in a more relaxed time frame. When the timer isn't running, qualities other than looks start to play a large part. The chad with the crap personality starts to get his ass kicked by lesser looking men who are funnier, more interesting, have better stories to tell, are better listeners etc. Seen it a thousand times before - exceptionally good looking guys with little to say looking totally lost among a group of guys who are quick witted and good at holding a woman's attention in social settings.
> 
> Ideally you want good looks AND a personality. In my experience, this doesn't happen that often. Beautiful children are often spoiled due to the fact that adults treat them differently because of their good looks. They get what they want with far less effort. Kids who aren't so pretty have to try harder for attention and acceptance, and this is how they learn to substitute personality and charm for good looks. The classic case of this is the weedy child who gets bullied and, without much chance of standing up for himself physically, develops a quit witted sense of humor in order to make the bullies like him. You'll hear loads of successful comedians tell the same story about using humor to avoid being bullied at school. Lesser looking men hide their physical flaws with personality, and the reverse is true as well.
> 
> Focusing on "initial romantic interest" and speed dating scenarios is not really being honest. If it were the full story, chads would be the only guys hooking up with good looking women. Take a look around you - that's clearly not the case. Max your looks AND your personality if you want to get laid.



Whatever you say buddy boyo







Also, similar results have been replicated outside of speed dating scenarios.

https://www.livescience.com/58607-mens-looks-may-matter-more-than-personality.html

Plus, I highly doubt these guys you're describing are "exceptionally good looking" as you claim they are. When a girl really likes the way you look she will do most of the heavy lifting when it comes to facilitating the process of you getting her in bed. Take it from an autist that got laid with two women because they liked the way I looked. Most people who have seen my pics would rate me a PSL 6. Not male model tier but above average. Just imagine if I actually was male model tier.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 18, 2018)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Whatever you say buddy boyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean I'm not that good looking but I've never had that much trouble getting laid. 

I have a friend from college who looked like a young George Clooney, but he was kind of quiet, not an outgoing personality at all. Really handsome guy but just didn't capitalize on it with a good personality. I got laid more than him without a shadow of a doubt, so did everyone else. The reason is that our socializing with girls usually took place in a group context where everyone's talking and goofing off etc. He'd usually be sat off to the side looking like a spare part because he didn't have any banter and as a result he found it hard to hit it off with girls. 

I don't care what any study says, looks do not guarantee that you'll win a girl over a lesser looking guy with a more fun personality. Christ when I was 22 I lost a great girl to an older guy who had lank, greasy, thinning hair and was way worse looking than me (he was an alcoholic ffs). Didn't understand it at the time but looking back now, I realize they were a better match for each other personality wise.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 18, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> I mean I'm not that good looking but I've never had that much trouble getting laid.
> 
> I have a friend from college who looked like a young George Clooney, but he was kind of quiet, not an outgoing personality at all. Really handsome guy but just didn't capitalize on it with a good personality. I got laid more than him without a shadow of a doubt, so did everyone else. The reason is that our socializing with girls usually took place in a group context where everyone's talking and goofing off etc. He'd usually be sat off to the side looking like a spare part because he didn't have any banter and as a result he found it hard to hit it off with girls.
> 
> I don't care what any study says, looks do not guarantee that you'll win a girl over a lesser looking guy with a more fun personality. Christ when I was 22 I lost a great girl to an older guy who had lank, greasy, thinning hair and was way worse looking than me (he was an alcoholic ffs). Didn't understand it at the time but looking back now, I realize they were a better match for each other personality wise.



Sorry bro but your anecdotal evidence doesn't sway me. Especially since my experiences are totally different. It's extremely rare for me to see ugly guys with attractive women.


----------



## Blackletcel v2 (Nov 18, 2018)

its because im black, ugly, and under 6ft so i got the unholy trinity


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 18, 2018)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Sorry bro but your anecdotal evidence doesn't sway me. Especially since my experiences are totally different. It's extremely rare for me to see ugly guys with attractive women.


Who said anything about ugly? An average looking guy or slightly above average guy can pull attractive women on the basis that they have an attractive personality and they aren't ugly. Maybe the women in your social circles are shallow or something. Shallow women are definitely a thing and they're a fucking nightmare to date anyway.


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 18, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Who said anything about ugly? An average looking guy or slightly above average guy can pull attractive women on the basis that they have an attractive personality and they aren't ugly. Maybe the women in your social circles are shallow or something. Shallow women are definitely a thing and they're a fucking nightmare to date anyway.



Cucktears is that way bro ---->


----------



## Nibba (Nov 18, 2018)

itsOVER said:


> Cucktears is that way bro ---->


>Tfw u realize that your arguments are all ad hominems, circular arguments, and non sequitors

I'mma need you to leave man


----------



## TeaGuy (Nov 18, 2018)

It's not soley one or the other, with a more outgoing low inhib personality and my current looks I wouldn't have any problems getting laid and If I looked like an absolute chad I also wouldn't have any problems even with my current high inhib shitty personality.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 18, 2018)

TeaGuy said:


> It's not soley one or the other, with a more outgoing low inhib personality and my current looks I wouldn't have any problems getting laid and If I looked like an absolute chad I also wouldn't have any problems even with my current high inhib shitty personality.


@Tony it's go time


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

imo do this test

http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv

antisocial tendencies can indeed lower your sexual success

my normie results for comparison


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Looks may not be the only factor but they are certainly the most important one.


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks matter but approacbing women matters more if ur not 8/10, thats why most people here are incels


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 9, 2019)

*Jfl stop with all this cope*

Personality is absolutely everything and you guys looksmaxxing are Carlsburg level IQ rejects







you think girls care if you're GigaChad?






In 2019 if you're not a nice young man it's over






OVER






This is what gets girls wet in 2019


----------



## Coping (Mar 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> *Jfl stop with all this cope*
> 
> Personality is absolutely everything and you guys looksmaxxing are Carlsburg level IQ rejects
> 
> ...






Girls AND GUYS boyo both soaking when they see this


----------



## SW01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 28432
> View attachment 28433
> 
> Girls AND GUYS boyo both soaking when they see this


my dick hard rn


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 9, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 28432
> View attachment 28433
> 
> Girls AND GUYS boyo both soaking when they see this


Nipplemogs 99% of cows


----------



## dodt (Mar 9, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> For ONS only looks matters. For LTRs it‘s more than just looks. Even personality will be a determining factor.


miles ahead high IQ


----------



## Coping (Mar 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nipplemogs 99% of cows


JFL


----------



## Blitz (Mar 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> *Jfl stop with all this cope*
> 
> Personality is absolutely everything and you guys looksmaxxing are Carlsburg level IQ rejects
> 
> ...


high iqcel


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 9, 2019)

dodt said:


> miles ahead high IQ


Agreed buddy boyo, you had a real life experience which proves what i said


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 9, 2019)

my experience yesterday confirms that this thread is bullshit /thread


----------



## Coping (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks are 99.9% of everything, specifically FACE


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2019)

bro no


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Nope


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 9, 2019)

I consider myself more of a mentalcel than a regular incel tbh so I don’t just think about looks. I honestly don’t think I’m ugly. I would say I’m just average. 

Maybe I’m just coping.


----------



## SHARK (Mar 9, 2019)

Can you become friends with girls?

If yes, and they don’t want to be sexual with you, you’re ugly.

If no, then work on your social skills and then see how girls respond. 

For me, I can make girl friends, heck I just got lunch with one this week, but they don’t want to be my girlfriend. Therefore looks is what’s holding me back.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 9, 2019)

SHARK said:


> heck


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 9, 2019)

Who necro'd my old thread


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Who necro'd my old thread





FatmanO said:


> *　*


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 9, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I consider myself more of a mentalcel than a regular incel tbh so I don’t just think about looks. I honestly don’t think I’m ugly. I would say I’m just average.
> 
> Maybe I’m just coping.


If girls try to talk to you, but you can't carry conversation, then I'd say mentalcel. Looks are obviously a lot, but even when girls do talk to me, I am lost for words a lot of the times.


SHARK said:


> Can you become friends with girls?
> 
> If yes, and they don’t want to be sexual with you, you’re ugly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a quality response. Everyone in here just going "cope" "jfl" "muh 99.9% of it"


----------



## androidcel (Mar 10, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> bro no


----------

